
The Bizarre and Fascinating Nature of Duck Sex - napolux
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/02/fascinating-nature-duck-sex/
======
zimpenfish
zeFrank also covers this in his True Facts:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k01DIVDJlY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k01DIVDJlY)

A masterpiece of silliness.

------
tmikaeld
That... changed my view of ducks completely.. unfortunately.

------
kseistrup
Amazing!! :)

